# Purina Noble Goat Feed



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 17, 2011)

Could this be used as the daily "grain"? And, is it medicated/ can I feed it to lactating does???? Thanks, it's the only goat feed around here. Also, how much does it normally cost per bag?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 17, 2011)

Purina Mills Noble Goat Grower 16

HOME>OUR PRODUCTS>PRODUCTS>NOBLE GOAT&TRADE; GROWER 16 

Noble Goat Grower 16 is a pelleted complete feed formulated for the optimum growth, development and maintenance of goats. Whether you raise meat goats or dairy goats, Noble Goat Grower 16 is designed to meet their exacting needs.

Noble Goat products deliver the nutrition and performance you expect. Try Noble Goat Grower 16 and see the difference it can make in your goats overall growth and health!





   FEATURES    BENEFITS 
 Nutritionally complete Provides the proper balance of high-quality proteins, vitamins, minerals and other nutrients
Built in roughage source minimizes clean-up from wasted or uneaten forage
Proper calcium to phosphorus ratio helps to maintain the exacting needs of goats

 Palatable, high quality ingredients Consistent quality assures top performance and goat acceptability

 Pelleted No separation of ingredients, easy to handle

 Urinary acidifiers including Ammonium Chloride  Helps reduce the incidence of urinary calculi

 Medicated Options: Rumensin or
 Decoquinate (depending on plant) For the prevention of coccidiosis




   GUARANTEED ANALYSIS  
 Crude protein  Min  16.00% 
     This includes not more than 1.5% equivalent crude protein from non-protein nitrogen 
 Crude fat  Min  2.00% 
 Crude fiber  Max  16.00% 
 Calcium (Ca)  Min  0.80% 
 Calcium (Ca)  Max  1.20% 
 Phosphorus (P)  Min  0.50% 
 Salt (NaCl)  Min  0.40% 
 Salt (NaCl)  Max  0.80% 
 Copper (Cu)  Min  22 ppm 
 Copper (Cu)  Max  27 ppm 
 Selenium (Se)  Min  0.3 ppm 
 Vitamin A  Min  5,000 IU/lb 


Feeding Directions:
Feed as the sole diet to growing goats from weaning to desired weight. Feed at a rate of 0.25 to 2.5 pounds per head per day along with good quality grass hay. Can also be fed free-choice to high-producing goats on range or under dry lot conditions after they have acclimated to this ration.

These are only guidelines for consumption. Some goats may have a tendency to go off feed. When this occurs, feed long stem grass hay for two to three days then continue feeding NOBLE GOAT GROWER 16. Feed consumption will vary with life stage, environment and activity. Always provide adequate amounts of fresh, clean water.

In groups of goats there are certain animals that experience chronic bloat, or other digestive disturbances and consequently, are poor performers. In addition, excess feed consumption, severe weather changes resulting in erratic feed consumption and poorly managed feeding practices, can increase the incidence of bloat in all goats. If bloating occurs, the above management practices should be reviewed and your veterinarian consulted.

Do not allow horses or other equines access to feeds containing monensin. Ingestion of monensin by horses has been fatal.

Note: This product contains copper and should not be fed to sheep.

This product is available regionally, so please check with your local Purina Mills dealer for ordering details.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> Could this be used as the daily "grain"? And, is it medicated/ can I feed it to lactating does???? Thanks, it's the only goat feed around here. Also, how much does it normally cost per bag?


I put the feed label on for you.

It is medicated for cocci
and with AC for males

It is formulated as  a daily grain, but as far as lactating does, You would probably need to add some sort of higher energy feed along with it. Alfalfa or beet pulp.  Since meat goat rations are designed to put on muscle with the use of protein and not high-fast calories like a dairy goat would need. 

Also, it would have a proper calcium to phos. ratio and wouldn't have enough calcium for a long-term milking goat. they would need to get this from their hay,alfalfa or beet pulp.  

Purina is a very good feed, we love using it on our show whethers.

I think expensive, I am going to guess 16 bucks for 50lb bag. Maybe not quit that much I was buying purina show goat feed.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 17, 2011)

Just to make everyone aware...Noble Goat while LABELED on their website as containing AC _only contains AC regionally_.

For instance, the Noble Goat available in north GA does NOT contain AC.  You have to check the plant.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks!!! A friend of mine uses something else, I'll have to check what they use!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 22, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I think expensive, I am going to guess 16 bucks for 50lb bag. Maybe not quit that much I was buying purina show goat feed.


In New Hampshire it is only $12.99 through TSC for the 50lb bag of Noble Goat. I feed it to my pregnant does along with free choice hay, 2 cups of Alfa Supreme(Molasses spritzed Alfalfa hay), free choice goat mineral(not the goat & sheep as it is too low in copper), free choice salt, obviously free choice water, and the occassional treat feeding(cracked corn, BOSS, fruit & veggie scraps)


----------



## StudMuffinNigis (Feb 22, 2011)

Do the plants that make it for the sale at tractor supply in south Florida add AC to it? I purchased this food thinking the label meant it has it in it, but since you say it is regionally different, I want to know If mine does or doesn't contain it? Thanks


----------



## mogolady (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm new to this forum but have raised goats for 7 or so years. So first let me say Hello from NW Missouri.

We have used the Purina Line of Noble Goat products and have been pretty happy. We feed our own ration to does and bucks throughout year (which is not medicated). But, when the little kiddos start arriving I add Noble Goat Charge. I like it a little better than the Grower only for this reason. The Charge is a concentrate, so you can mix it with different amounts of whatever other grains you have to get different protein percentage feeds. That way I don't have to have several different kinds of feed for different stages of growth or production. I can start them out at 18-20% for a bit, then drop them to 16% without having to constantly change feed. Then my does and bucks just get our regular ration without the Charge. It is pricey for a bag but when you figure you are "watering it down" per say. It comes out about the same for us.

It is medicated with Rumensin for coccidiosis, if you want that (I know some people don't and I can respect that), it seems to do a real good job when used in our coccidiosis plan.

Our kids did well on the Noble Grower 16% but in our area we could only get the "Dequinate" and it didn't work as well for us here in our situation. If you look at the Purina site it explains them pretty good and there several other rations as well. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 26, 2011)

I feed Noble Goat to my growing kids, meat and dairy.  Also to our bucks.

I don't feed the milkers anything medicated if I'm drinking the milk.

In Indiana it's 11.69 a bag  (9.94 w/my TSC discount....)


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 27, 2011)

mogolady said:
			
		

> I'm new to this forum but have raised goats for 7 or so years. So first let me say Hello from NW Missouri.
> 
> We have used the Purina Line of Noble Goat products and have been pretty happy. We feed our own ration to does and bucks throughout year (which is not medicated). But, when the little kiddos start arriving I add Noble Goat Charge. I like it a little better than the Grower only for this reason. The Charge is a concentrate, so you can mix it with different amounts of whatever other grains you have to get different protein percentage feeds. That way I don't have to have several different kinds of feed for different stages of growth or production. I can start them out at 18-20% for a bit, then drop them to 16% without having to constantly change feed. Then my does and bucks just get our regular ration without the Charge. It is pricey for a bag but when you figure you are "watering it down" per say. It comes out about the same for us.
> 
> ...


----------



## mogolady (Feb 27, 2011)

I agree, I forgot to mention that about any of the medicated feeds. I have a few dairy milkers and that is another reason I like the Noble Charge because I don't add it to my dairy girls ration. They just get our custom mix.

I have been getting the Charge through local feed store, but sounds like TSC has a better deal. Ours is a good ways away but might be worth it if I got a load. I hate to not do business in our little town but with the price of feed and gas, I gotta get the most for my dollar.


----------



## Mills1950 (Feb 28, 2011)

Has anyone used Noble Goat Limiter?  If so what are your opinions.  TIA


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 1, 2011)

StudMuffinNigis said:
			
		

> Do the plants that make it for the sale at tractor supply in south Florida add AC to it? I purchased this food thinking the label meant it has it in it, but since you say it is regionally different, I want to know If mine does or doesn't contain it? Thanks


I think the on-line label is general, but the label on the bag should be specific to that bag of feed.


----------



## mogolady (Mar 1, 2011)

I haven't ever used that one. It's not one our co-op normally stocks. It looks like it would be a decent option. I'm curious though, as to why it and the Grower 16%, doesn't have any Vit. D and E in their formuals??? You would need to make sure they have a supplemental supply for those. Especially to help your bind with you Calcium. 

I have used the Grower 16% in the past but missed that. Luckily we used free choice Purina Mineral.:/


----------



## Mills1950 (Mar 3, 2011)

Actually I looked at the label on the bag of Limiter and it does contain both vitamin d and e.  It also includes ammonium sulfate not ac


----------



## mogolady (Mar 3, 2011)

Good to know. For some reason it doesn't have Vit D and E listed on the "tag" on their website.


----------



## ladyluci (Mar 11, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Dreaming Of Goats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info on Noble Goat Feed; I'm also looking for a good grain mix for my soon to be lactating doe.


----------

